# Is a single statue photo considered "Architecture Photography" for contest?



## Calift (Aug 21, 2012)

I want to enter a photograph of a life-size horse statue for a fair. The category is "Architecture Photography" - no strict rules were specified. Would you consider a single statue as the subject (no buildings in the background - just a few trees) for an entry? 

Thanks!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 21, 2012)

Personally, I'd vote NO. Architecture is, by definition, " The art and science of designing and erecting buildings."
I just wouldn't think a statue would fit into that definition.


----------



## Calift (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. There is also a "Horses and Cows" category - but I'm assuming they would prefer a live animal. 

Also - However, if I used a photo with the Canadian Parliament building in the background of this statue, I might be able to get is to pass as architecture. Don't think it would be a strong contender though. Anyway, thanks again!!


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd say "no" .  Unless the statue is part of the architecture of a particular building or buildings


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2012)

No. It's called copyright violation.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 21, 2012)

No, and it would also likely violate copyright. I read briefly about this before so it may not be completely accurate (and I'm sure KmH will chime in to correct me if I'm wrong) but I believe statues and monuments are generally considered art and are would likely be copyrighted works (unless it is 70 yrs past the death of the artist).  Architecture is generally fair game for anything constructed before 1990.  Anything afterwards should be checked out to be sure.  Technically, if any building or structure has graffiti sprayed on it, you cannot legally photograph and distribute the graffiti as it is a copyrighted artwork.


----------



## Calift (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh thanks for the info! Hadn't considered the copyright part. I took a photo of a statue from 1992. It's this one (Queen Elizabeth II -- Parliament Hill, Ottawa, ON - Equestrian Statues on Waymarking.com ... (hopefully posting that link isn't violating anything either lol)!


----------



## KmH (Aug 21, 2012)

If the statue is on public display, you can take photographs of it. How the photographs get used determines if the artist's copyright has, or hasn't been infringed.

Consult with the contest organizers, and/or read the contest rules, as to the suitability of the photo. Contest rules are were inconsistent, so no one here can answer your questions.

Many, many so called photo contests are just thinly disguised image rights grabs.


----------



## Designer (Aug 21, 2012)

Calift said:


> I want to enter a photograph of a life-size horse statue for a fair. The category is "Architecture Photography" - no strict rules were specified. Would you consider a single statue as the subject (no buildings in the background - just a few trees) for an entry?
> 
> Thanks!



Why don't you just take a picture of a building?  Eventually they will open a category for statues, and you'll be ready!


----------



## Calift (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks again for the responses. ... my photos of the parliament building aren't great - it was during a construction time. 

I won't bother with that one this time .... rules are vague, as it's a dinky small-town fair type of contest - first prize for each category is a whopping $3!


----------

